
Apple grabs more than 20% of global PC market in Q4 2012 - evo_9
http://appleinsider.com/articles/13/02/06/apple-grabs-more-than-20-of-global-pc-market-in-q4-2012
======
jussij
> Data from research firm Canalys shows Apple's PC shipments rose to 27
> million units — 23 million iPads and 4 million Macs

In what universe is an iPad a PC?

